

Contract termination fee standing between you and an iPhone? Try this. - myoung8
http://mlyoung.wordpress.com/2007/07/07/contract-termination-fee-standing-between-you-and-an-iphone-try-this/

======
gibsonf1
Calling Sprint service a few hundred times to get canceled is far more extreme
than waiting in line all day long on opening day. Is the Iphone worth that
much pain? (If the idea catches on, it would really be impressive)

~~~
sdrews
Not if you have a program do it.

~~~
gibsonf1
Nice! :)

